# UKAPS @ Hagen Show



## George Farmer (27 Aug 2009)

I was recently given the honour of being asked to aquascape some aquariums for Hagen at their forthcoming trade show in Leamington-Spa, Warwickshire over the weekend of the 5th Sept.

I say 'honour', as Hagen are the largest privately run pet manufacturer and distributor in the world.

There's a few tanks to set-up (two are over 300 litres) so I've asked my 'scaping buddy, Dan Crawford, to help me out.

Plants will be generously donated by The Green Machine (Tropica), and decor by Unipac.

I am really excited about the event and showing the aquarium industry professionals what UKAPS and the UK aquascaping scene has to offer.  

There will be plenty of opportunity for Dan and I to give the planted tank and aquascaping scene a real boost.  Let's face it, neither us of are shy or lack enthusiasm for the subject!

We'll update you with photos and more details from the event in the near future.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2009)

wow, congrats. I am sure you will both do a great job, their advertisment pictures dont look that great hehe.

good luck


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Aug 2009)

I'm seriouls excited about this one  two 300l tanks to scape in two days, thats my kind of weekend! Lets just hope they turn out alright hey, don't wanna give UKaps a bad name :?


----------



## Superman (27 Aug 2009)

I'm sure you'll do us lot proud.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Aug 2009)

Awesome guys!  Is this a trade only show then?  Leamington is like, 5 miles from me   Mind, that's the weekend before I fly off on holiday


----------



## andyh (27 Aug 2009)

do us proud!!!   

Shame is a trade show would of love to come down and cheer you on! Although two fish things in two weekends (oliver knott at TGM following weekend) may be frowned upon!


----------



## a1Matt (27 Aug 2009)

Nice one guys, enjoy the show.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome guys!  Is this a trade only show then?  Leamington is like, 5 miles from me   Mind, that's the weekend before I fly off on holiday



You are UKAPS staff Steve, so I reckon you should be able to get in with Dan & George


----------



## JazzyJeff (27 Aug 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome guys!  Is this a trade only show then?  Leamington is like, 5 miles from me   Mind, that's the weekend before I fly off on holiday


Me too Steve where you going ?


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Aug 2009)

Congrats and good luck guys, I am sure you will do UKAPS proud has always


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Aug 2009)

Keep Dan off the sauce and it should be blinding. :silent: 

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Aug 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Keep Dan off the sauce and it should be blinding. :silent:
> 
> Dave.


theres one to talk   

seriously, have a great time. Im sure the scapes will look uber cool


----------



## TDI-line (27 Aug 2009)

UKAPS BABY!!


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Aug 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Keep Dan off the sauce and it should be blinding. :silent:
> 
> Dave.


I work better after a few  


			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> UKAPS BABY!!


here here!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the words of support, everyone!

It should be a very beneficial exercise for all involved - a proper win-win scenario.

We've got some layout designs planned and look forward to implementing them in the environment where Dan and I work best - under pressure (maybe with hangovers too...!)

Going to Unipac HQ prior to the event will be fun in itself.  Imagine a supermarket-sweep style affair but replace groceries with hardscape materials and substrates!


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Going to Unipac HQ prior to the event will be fun in itself.  Imagine a supermarket-sweep style affair but replace groceries with hardscape materials and substrates!


is there a drool smiley?


----------



## John Starkey (30 Aug 2009)

Wow George /Dan,
big ukaps massive to you guys do us proud but most of all have fun too,
Daniel behave yourself   ,
regards john.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (30 Aug 2009)

Just a suggestion to anyone interested in attending who's not strictly trade: exhibition organisers are very keen to maximise attendance figures, as it helps sell stands at next year's show.  So if you can invent a justification for attending - maybe you're developing your plans to open an LFS, or to set up online trading, or whatever - the organisers will be happy to register you as a visitor (do it in advance by email).  

Don't give the game away while you're there, don't bring the family, don't ask ridiculous questions, act in a businesslike fashion, and everyone's happy.  Remember, you'll be doing the organisers a favour - they only get nervous when non-genuine-visitor numbers are excessively boosted by Joe-Public pretenders, because the exhibitors don't like it - but that only happens at things like Motor Trade Shows.

It really works, trust me - I used to work in the exhibition industry.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Sep 2009)

Just a quick post to let everyone know that we had a great time and did UKAPS proud!

Thanks to The Green Machine and Unipac for supplying awesome plants and hardscape.

Many more photos and details to follow...


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2009)

Looks wicked guys, post some more pics!


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 Sep 2009)

Looks great guys    Are they the tanks replacing the Osaka range ?  Look forward to more pics of the scapes (and the discus    )

TOny


----------



## Themuleous (7 Sep 2009)

Bingo bango, nice one boys 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Sep 2009)

nice one chaps, hope it was a cool booze filled weekend 

Now wheres that "this thread is worthless without more pics" smiley  :text-coolphotos:


----------



## Gill (7 Sep 2009)

Awesome Guys, Looks like it was a great day for you all.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Sep 2009)

looks great, and the tanks look pretty cool too


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Sep 2009)

Here are a couple of shots off my camera, George took many more than me.....
iwagumi tank




me and David Lai, a discus MASTER! www.discusbananas.com



David's Pigeon Blood



An extremely rare Snakeskin



Solid Yellow




I'm still going through them and i'll add more when i can.


----------



## James Marshall (7 Sep 2009)

Well done chaps, the scapes look fantastic.
It must be tricky to do with no grow in time.

Cheers
James


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Sep 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Well done chaps, the scapes look fantastic.
> It must be tricky to do with no grow in time.
> 
> Cheers
> James


Thanks James, yes, it is tough.

Here is the new Fluval G6 filter, for full details click here http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... ?news=2219


----------



## samc (7 Sep 2009)

well done guys 

must have been good to see all the new tech. love the solid yellow discus too, i need a discus tank


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Sep 2009)

Looks great fellas.
Where's the pipe work on the G6?
If I ever had a Fluval Edge, that's how I'd have mine look.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (7 Sep 2009)

Nicw one fellas, im sorry the trio was a duo. It just isnt them same ahy boys. Well I hope not. 

P.S, Dan, do you want me to paint you a UKaps T'shirt next time....? Show off those guns a bit more,lol. Love ya man!   

Well done fellas, top draw! 

Love the yellow discus......new one to me.


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Sep 2009)

Cracking work guys.  Love the discus tank's scape though I'm going to contradict everyone here as I don't like the fish!  Give me wild Tefe Greens any day rather than the line bred strains!

Loving the business cards too guys, very nice!      Great publicity too, those are the tanks being shot for the Fluval tanks now aren't they, or is that just in PFK's pictures?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Sep 2009)

Thanks, guys!

A few more...

More to follow soon.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Sep 2009)

Wow looks like you guys had a great time,you can tell me all about it on Sunday at tgm,
love the pics of the discus dan,
regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Sep 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nicw one fellas, im sorry the trio was a duo. It just isnt them same ahy boys. Well I hope not.
> 
> P.S, Dan, do you want me to paint you a UKaps T'shirt next time....? Show off those guns a bit more,lol. Love ya man!
> 
> Love the yellow discus......new one to me.


Cheers mate, it's always better with the three of us but sometimes you just can't put it together  

I need my shirt painting on, George had me paint his on in the morning  

The yellows have always been awesome to my mind, very hard to get true solid yellows and David is just the man, really impressed with his fish and his attitude to fish. I prefer browns but these were "crowd pleasers".


			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Loving the business cards too guys, very nice!


Cheers mate  


			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Where's the pipe work on the G6?


The pipework comes straight out of the top, it's all very sexy.


----------



## samc (8 Sep 2009)

i like how the boot was crammed but you managed to fit a case of strongbow in.


----------



## mattyc (9 Sep 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!
> 
> A few more...
> 
> More to follow soon.



Poser!!!   

Good works guys well done.


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Sep 2009)

Oh for a tank big enough to put that wood in  8) 

Tony


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Sep 2009)

mattyc said:
			
		

> Poser!!!


Always  


			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like how the boot was crammed but you managed to fit a case of strongbow in.


Priorities 


			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Oh for a tank big enough to put that wood in


Get it in the six footer mate. There was a whole container full of the stuff, awesome!


----------



## Lozbug (13 Sep 2009)

Good work!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Sep 2009)

Great setup guys, and what a lovely load of kit that was used. Nice work and hats off to you.

Stu, here you go...


----------

